# Question about school uniform



## isil

Really silly question but...

Boy will be starting primary school in September (my baby! :cry:) and I'm wondering how many tshirts, jumpers, pairs of trousers he'll need to see him through the week...? 

I imagine it can get pretty expensive too. Where is the best place to get things that are good quality but don't cost the earth? He has to have a school jumper but the tshirts and trousers can be from anywhere I guess!


----------



## suzib76

i just buy supermarket trousers, i did buy M&S which are reasonably priced now for school clothes, but they were a bad fit on Jack 

i found tesco, asda and sainsburys to be the best really

he has 8 or 9 pairs of trousers at a guess, and i know he has 12 plus shirts as i bleached that many in the holidays there!

Leah has skirts, trousers and shorts, several pairs of each, not all from this school year, some things she has had from before


----------



## sabby52

I know its not the same but Dec is at Nursery and I make sure he has a clean uniform for every day plus a spare just incase, he has 6 trousers, 6 jumpers and about 12 poloshirts. He also has 3 pairs of school shoes as I read somewhere it is not good to wear the same shoes every day and they should be given a days rest inbetween (this may be not be true but it has stuck in my head lol)


----------



## freckleonear

Yikes, I can see how school uniform gets so expensive! When my brother and I were young we only ever had one jumper each, two pairs of trousers and two or three t-shirts.


----------



## suzib76

yeah but back then school uniform probably cost the same as it does now, especially in the smaller sizes you get 2 packs of trousers for £7


----------



## smelly07

I get my daughters uniform from NEXT they last her the whole year.

I buy her 3 logo school cardigans

1 x school logo fleece

5 x white shirts

2 x skirts

2 x shorts 

2 x dresses

and she has 3 pink summer dresses. 

Then there is grey tights/socks and underwear!

oh and not forgetting PE kit inc plimsoles, school shoes, coat and lunch box and water bottle!

i always think, what if my washing machine breaks down, i have always made sure she has enough to get her through the week without having to worry about doing a wash x


----------



## isil

They don't have to have PE kit for us in reception - only when they go into year 1! Although will obviously have to get schools shoes. They are so boring! 

Thanks for your replies everyone - food for thought!


----------



## hypnorm

I have 3 pairs of trouses and two pair of shorts, two school jumpers, and one logoed polo shirt. I get some plain polo shirts from matalan or tescos.


----------



## RachA

Daniel has the following:

3 pairs of shorts

5 short sleeved shirts

tie

logo jumper

2 or 3 polo shirts (not sure yet how many we'll actually get as that's his summer uniform and i haven't bought them yet)

10 pairs of long socks 

5 pairs of short socks

summer cap

jogging bottoms

sweater

pe tshirt

pe shorts

plimsoles



The only reason he has 3 pairs of shorts is that he still wets about 2 times per week (and yes he does wear shorts all year round - his choice!!)

I buy all the uniform from the designated school shop. Personally i wouldn't say it's expensive although loads of people say it is and will buy supermarket uniform even though it's against the uniform policy. We spent about £100 for the whole uniform including his book bag and pe bag. Given that he is in his uniform mon-fri and so only wears his regular clothes mon-fri afternoons and sat/sundays we have saved a heck of a lot of money on his regular clothes. Therefore what we saved on his regular clothes we spent on his uniform. We've also saved by him wearing shorts all year round. At least he hasn't worn through the knees lol. Although we didn't specifically buy much bigger it looks like all the uniform will last the whole of reception and various things like the shirts and jumper and most of the pe kit are going to last him Y1 too.


----------



## jellybean87

when my dd started I got 5 tshirts, 3 cardigans, 2 dresses and 2 skirts. Thats more than enough. I got it all from asda


----------



## deafgal

my son had to wear uniforms since kindergarten (he's in fifth grade now). I think you'll need to have at least 5 pants and shirts. I am able to find uniforms (it's more of a dress code than uniforms, but there are times he does have to wear his school uniform) at walmart and places like that. It really depend on how often you do laundry and I know some moms make their kids take off their uniform soon as they get home and hang it up to wear again without wash.


----------



## charliebear

AJ is half day at nursery 5 days a week. 
We have 
6 trousers
3 logo polo shirts
3 plain polo shirts 
3 school jumpers

I got his polo's and trousers from M&S and his school jumpers and polo's through the school.


----------



## Charlotte-j

My LO is at nursery and has 3jumpers, 4tshirts, 3skirts, 3trousers and various tights/socks and this is enough to last her everyday 
xx


----------



## ~KACI~

MY 2 have 2 bottoms, 4 white tee's and 3 jumpers. 

TBH that does me fine as i wash at least every other day of both colours. 

I get kierans trousers from debenhams and couldn't recommend them enough, they do the whole year and i actually give last years to a friend for her lad as they had loads of wear left and hadn't got at the knees like some brands, Think i paid £7 for 2 pairs :)


----------



## cheshire

I find when they are little, they need more changes of clothes because they come home covered in paint and dinner!

My daughter is in year 1 has

5 cardigans
3 polo shirts
2 long sleeved t-shirts
4 dresses/skirts
3 summer dresses

My son in year 3 has 
2 pairs of trousers
2 polo shirts
2 long sleeved t-shirts
2 pairs of shorts
2 school jumpers

I find Sainsbury's and Asda do good school trousers/skirts/dresses.


----------



## RachA

Wow-some of you have loads of uniform.


----------



## isil

Thanks for your replies everyone!



RachA said:


> Wow-some of you have loads of uniform.

I thought that too :rofl: I will probably get 3 of everything and do a wash after 2 days I think. I'm always doing washing anyway :dohh:


----------



## MarryChris

My baby has 18 T.shirts and 10 Trouser...Now its up to you how much your baby need..:)


----------



## RachA

isil said:


> Thanks for your replies everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> RachA said:
> 
> 
> Wow-some of you have loads of uniform.
> 
> I thought that too :rofl: I will probably get 3 of everything and do a wash after 2 days I think. I'm always doing washing anyway :dohh:Click to expand...

:haha: I don't do that often. I find that (assuming he hasn't wee'd which is a big problem for us at the moment) Daniel will wear 1 pair of shorts a week, 2 shirts per week and one jumper. Obviously socks get changed every day and the pe kit gets sent home every half term.


----------



## Lucasmum

Lucas has 2 pairs of trouser 5 polo shirts and 3 jumpers


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

M has:

2x school trousers
2x shorts
3x jumpers
4x polo tops

R has

6 summer dress
2 skirts
7 polo tops (some left over from M)
3x cardis
1x jumper


----------

